# Name help on filly please?



## HGFarm (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a couple of names in mind perhaps, but sometimes my brain just gets stuck and I dont think of other options.

My filly is black (Appy). Her sire's name is Grays Smoke Signal, and most of his foals have had 'Smoke' in the name somehow. The dam is Sunrise Hill Farm Solitaire (like the card game) and then another twist.. she was born on April Fools Day.

Anyone got any ideas??

Oops, probably should have put this on the other part of the Forum, not here


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I think, that as we welcomed this little girl into the world, this is exactly the right place to look for possible name suggestions.

That said, I have been staring at my computer screen, racking my brain for a name with no luck!! I'm useless at naming anything, but will keep trying to come up with something.


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

"smokes to hot to touch"?

Hmmm that is a hard one...

"smokes foolin solitaire"?

Will keep thinking on that hmmm it's a hard one definitely.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 3, 2012)

Some of the sires foals have already used things like Smokin' Hot, Up In Smoke, Wisp of Smoke, Trace of Smoke Signal, Fiery Smoke Signal, White Smoke Signal, Velvet Smoke... I thought about Midnight Smoke (since she was born RIGHT after midnight) and is black, but it doesnt include the dams side or the April Fools theme. The April Fools thing is not really necessary but thought if it was cute I would consider it.

One of Solitaires foals by another stallion was Queen of Spades (she was black and white). Just flingin' ideas out there


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 3, 2012)

Could you use maybe Joker in the name somehow since it is a card in a deck and kind of appropriate for april fools! Best I could come up with was Smokin Hot Joker, I am terrible at names!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Could you use maybe Joker in the name somehow since it is a card in a deck and kind of appropriate for april fools! Best I could come up with was Smokin Hot Joker, I am terrible at names!


I would *love *to hi-jack this name for my colt born on April Fool's Day! I'm not good with names either, but this one fits with Smokey, too. I would put 'PALS' in front of it.


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

Love the name n it would suit perfectly for your little colt 

Hmm I love the idea of joker or queen, hmmm

What about smokes April queen of fools? Lol or April fools smokin queen. April fools midnight queen? Just a few more ideas... Not very good at naming things but hopefully that gives u some ideas


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello!!

Oh I love appies! Ok, I came up with:

Smoke Rings in the Dark

A Midnight's Riddle

I will think of more! Does the foal have to incorporate the stallions name? I have about 30 names saved to my documents because I am also waiting on two foals for next year! I can always share them with you if you want.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

"only fools smoke"


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL, that's ok, while messing around last night I thought of "Foolish Smoker" hahahahaha Burnt offerings...





Do it Pam!

Here's another twist for you... her dam's name is Solitaire, like the card game. Any thoughts on incorporating Smoke with something related to cards or card games? (And never mind the April Fools thing)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

Smokin poker


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

hmm, all the ones I can think of sound so BOY!!

was thinking, "Smokin Ace of Hearts." or maybe "Smokin Ace of Diamonds" and her name could be Diamond? just an idea.

oh n Renee HAHAHAHAHA!!! loved the smoking one! SO TRUE! hehe na you know we love ya!

"Solitaires Ace of hearts?" Solitairs smokin Diamond? lol just throwing them out there.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmmm Diane..........

Smokin' Queen of Clubs (since she is black and her other daughter is Queen of Spades)

Will keep on thinkin'


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 5, 2012)

How about Heather Glen Smokin Black Maria (Black Maria is a card game I googled it LOL)

Heather Glen Dealt A Smokin Hand

Heather Glen Smokes Dealt The Queen


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooooh bannerminis- I like a couple of those!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 5, 2012)

Heather Glen's Smoke and MIrrors


----------

